# Sensor wire harness



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Where can I get a replacement one??? The blue wire on mine has broken out of it's metal end piece. I tried soldering t but the "clip" filled with solder making it useless


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

what type of motor tbrc1? because novaks new brushless motors have replaceable but I am not exactly sure where to get a new plug. but I would try contacting the company that makes your motor. and asking them if they can provide you with a new plug at a small fee. Or they may want the motor back to do the work themselves. But If they do send you a new connector. Do not solder it. They are not connectors made to be attached like that. They simply use crimps to attach to the wire. but that is where i would start. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

It's a 13.5 novak motor and I hope I can find a replacement soon indoor season is comming upon us fast. Even if I have to cut and splice the wires my self I'll do it just to get the car up and running again.


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

The blue wire is the temp lead to tell the esc how hot the motor is. Not really needed. Just keep your temps in check with a gauge and you're good to go.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Temp wire huh ??? Thanks LARCguy for the info ..................But I know my luck once one breaks the rest are soon to follow


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

TBRC,

Novak does offer a replacement harness (designed to be used on motors like the LRP) that have a replacable harness.

you may be able to cut and splice that in... (it's offered in 2 lengths)

Or else you will need to send the motor to NOVAK to have it replaced.

As Scot mentioned, if it's just the Blue "TEMP" wire, just monitor your temps..and run it...

Here's a link to Novak's site w/ the harness...

http://www.shopatron.com/product/part_number=5355/135.0


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

SWtour the cut and splice idea is what I'm going for since I have to or need to have the motor ready to go on the 30th of the month. All I need do is order it from either novak or somewhere else if anyone has it besides novak.

Thanks to everyone for the info about this and even more important what the blue wire does in the scheme of things.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The connectors and contacts are available at Digi-Key (www.digikey.com) 

The part number is SZH-002T-P0.5
Looks like the minimum order quantity is 100, which costs a whopping $2.30 (shipping costs more).


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey cool are these the metal parts or the wires with the connectors on them ??? I'm guessing the connecting metal pieces only.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Just the metal parts. The plastic housing is part #ZHR-6.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Lrp Has A Harness It Has 2 Ends Because The Motor AnD Esc Have Plugs I Bought A Set Of Them And Solderd The Wires Together I Think It Was Like 6 BuCKS.. #LRP81910 Sensor Wire, 200mm, for off road vehicles
Associated Electrics, Inc.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ice are you saying that either end will fit into the novak gtb plug in ?????


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

TBRC1 said:


> Ice are you saying that either end will fit into the novak gtb plug in ?????


YES I HAVE ALREADY USED BOTH HALFS


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

HHHMMM cool now I have 2 ways to fix this ...........I called novak and according to the person I talked with thiers is the same plug on either end.


----------

